# Wireless Driver "Code 31"



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

A couple weeks ago my HP Pavilion notebook stopped detecting wireless. The switch at the bottom is a red color and when I go to the device manager it said the Microsoft 6to4 adapters were not working because of a "Code 31: This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device". I uninstalled the driver, tried to reinstall, and my computer said the reinstall was successful but the driver did not reappear. I downloaded the "Intel PRO Wireless 2200BG Network Connection" and the same error appears. My computer still can't recognize wireless capabilities and HP support is no help at all. I can use an ethernet cable but I need wireless. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

HP Pavilion notebook "model number"?


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

HP Pavilion dv2000


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

It's an HP Pavilion dv2000


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Uninstall the wireless driver from add/remove and also check device manager
for it there, uninstall it, if there.

Go here and click on the correct model, download the wireless driver:
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...pe=s-002&h_query=dv2000&submit.x=5&submit.y=2

After installing the wireless driver, reboot pc.


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

i installed the Intel PRO Wireless driver and it still doesn't work. After rebooting, I tried installing the Broadcom Wireless LAN driver and it said access was denied and it would not install.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lets make sure you are choosing the correct driver for the wireless.

Uninstall the wireless drivers in add/remove (control panel)
Also check in device manager under network adapters, uninstall them here too if any are still here.
reboot pc
go back into device manager, and look for any yellow ! marks and report them here please.
If theres a wireless adapter showing with yellow ! mark, give me what is listed there.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This may also be related to your issue:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

TY BCCOMP very much for the info.


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

I went into the control panel and uninstalled the Broadcam Wireless adapter. There is no wireless devices listed in device manager under network adapters, only "Marvell Fast Ethernet Controller" which is functioning correctly. No devices are listed with a yellow "!" because I have already uninstalled them.

Thank you for all of your help so far! I really appreciate it. I'm just so frustrated it stopped working.

Unfortunately, not my service number nor model were listed in that warranty information. It does sound very similar to my problem though.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the EXACT model number of this computer?
Look fo the service tag on the back of the laptop.
Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

service: dv2915nr

sorry if i was giving the wrong information before


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Enter the Device Manager again.
Do you "see" any yellow !? or Red x listed in the Device Manager?
It would not be necessarily under Network Adapters.

If the wireless card is connected in the laptop, then windows should "see" it.
If it does not have the correct driver or not functioning correctly then windows will show an error in the Device Manager.

If there are no errors, then I would suspect either a bad wireless card or the issue I posted above.

Although your model may not be listed, others have contacted HP and had models fixed (by HP) for this issue. This is a known issue for both AMD (primary models that have this issue) and Intel processors. The fix is to replace the Motherboard (cost est. $400.00). 
It may be worth contacting HP and see what they say.

Let us know if you find ANY errors in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

As of now, there are no yellow "!" or red "x"'s in device manager. 

When I go to "add legacy hardware" i can install the Intel PRO Wireless driver again when it says "the software for this device is now installed, but may not work correctly. This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)". Then "Intel PRO/Wireless Network Connection" is listed in device manager with a yellow "!". I can uninstall this again and then there are no errors listed in device manager.

Thank you again for all of your suggestions


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Uninstall all the drivers you have installed for your wireless connection.
Look in both Add/Remove programs to uninstall and in the Device Manager (Go to the Device Manager>Right click on any wireless network driver>Uninstall)

*Reboot the computer*.
Upon reboot:
If the "*New Hardware Found*" wizard appears select *CANCEL*.

Enter the Device Manager.
If the wireless card you have is not working correctly (but windows detects it), it should be in error.
*Right click *on this error>*Properties*>*Details Tab*
Post the info you find under *Device Instance ID* (DEV_VEN_ numbers).

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

After uninstalling all drivers for the wireless connection, there are no errors in Device Manager. There is nothing for a wireless driver in the network adapters. 

Thank you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

heyisforhorses said:


> After uninstalling all drivers for the wireless connection, there are no errors in Device Manager. There is nothing for a wireless driver in the network adapters.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,
So upon reboot, Vista *did not *detect your wireless card?
You have *NO* errors *any where *in the Device Manager?
Your wireless is still not working?

Just want clarification.
Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

Correct. Vista did NOT detect the wireless card, there are NO errors in device manager and wireless is NOT working.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you contact HP to see if they will do anything?

Seeing you uninstalled the wireless card drivers and upon reboot Windows did not detect your wireless card, I would almost have to say you have a recall issue.

Although HP may give you a hard time it may be worth a shot to talk with them (kindly).
I have known others who have had this issue resolved by HP (replace motherboard) even though they were not on the recall list. It is worth the shot anyways.

If HP does not want to do anything, you have two choices (IMO)
Replace the Motherboard
Replace the wireless card with a PCMCIA card.

There is a very SLIM chance that you may have an issue with the wireless card itself or the OS.

Have you had any serivice done to the laptop recently (Physically had it taken apart for cleaning or other service)? Just need to know, as if you did the card may have become disconnected or dislodged some how.

Do you have any other issues recently where you may have had a Virus/Malware or something else that may have affected your operating system?

Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

Nothing's changed at all with service or virus/malware. I'll try to call HP again. Thank you so much for all of your help. I truly appreciate it!

One last question, do you know ballpark of how much it may cost to send the computer in? That's what I'm most apprhensive about. I might just keep using an ethernet cable if it's too expensive


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If HP covers it under the recall then the charge is nothing to my knowledge.
If you need wireless then you could try a PCMCIA Wireless Card similar to these:
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=34&name=Laptop-Networking.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

I had been delaying in calling HP because of how time-consuming the process is, until this morning. I shut down my computer last night (I usually just set it to "sleep") and when I restarted this morning the wireless driver was automatically installing! After restarting again my computer can detect wireless again!

Thank you for all of your help, but do you have any ideas on how this could have happened? I remember that I had shut down my computer the night before it stopped working as well. Should I shut down every night? Is there anyway to prevent this from happening again?

I'm sorry for all of the questions and truly appreciate all of your help through this. I just want to make sure it doesn't happen again...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok please 1 more time, remove all the wireless adapter drivers from windows
through add/remove in control panel.

Check in program files folder that the folder (if any) is gone.
reboot pc, upon reboot if any popup box comes up, just cancel it out.

Go here for the wireless driver: (#1) 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=152&submit=Go!

1. install driver and reboot pc

Note: this is the exact wireless driver for the pc but its an updated one (2009), this should give you wireless capabilities now.


----------



## heyisforhorses (May 27, 2009)

Oh, thank you, but I have wireless capabilities. It's working perfectly now. 

I was just wondering if there were any suggestions so it wouldn't happen again. I still don't understand why one day the adapter just stopped working and then a month later fixed itself.


----------

